

How Facebook determines the list of 10 Friends to display on your profile? - xpressyoo
https://plus.google.com/u/0/111297306144520956414/posts/FJRYJaDMWbb

======
oppo
<https://www.facebook.com/help/?faq=116320945119338>

"The selection includes many friends who you publicly interact with the most.
Examples of public interactions include Wall posts, comments and mutually
attended events. Facebook will never show friends based on whose profiles you
choose to view or who you interact with over messages and chat."

~~~
nlanier
There are people consistently on my list whom I never interact with.

------
highlander
Interesting experiment. I had been wondering about this. I have also been
thinking along the same lines as Florian about 'Find Friends'. I have
certainly had some people appear there who I am aware of (e.g. neighbors) but
we don't have any friends in common and they aren't in any of my email
accounts.

~~~
walrus
I've noticed that the friend suggestions seem to be related to whose profile I
had been viewing during the current Facebook session.

------
theschwa
This is wrong. My friend who passed away a month or so ago is constantly on my
list.

~~~
rokhayakebe
_My friend who passed away a month or so ago is constantly on my list._

BTW, what does FB do about such accounts?

~~~
theschwa
So far they haven't touched hers, and I would be pretty pissed if they did. I
need to find a way to download as much stuff off of there as possible in case
they do decide to remove it.

~~~
deltaqueue
This might help: <http://code.google.com/p/photograbber/>

~~~
theschwa
Thank you. I wish this was available for Linux, but I'll be able to use
someone else's computer.

------
cyrus_
His tests don't seem to distinguish between H2 (recent visits by the friend)
and H4 (recent interactions) very effectively. I could see H4 being a
legitimate strategy but H2 is a bit more concerning.

~~~
Tomek_
Yeah, I think it's a mix of those two things - my list is composed of: a)
people I interacted a lot recently b) people I interacted a lot in the past
(and then almost not at all for a long time) c) people I haven't really
interacted at all

"c" must come from H2, "a" from H4 and that leaves "b" as either flaw in H4 or
also a H2 - the latter would be a good news for me because people from that
category are actually girls I gave up on a long time ago thinking they are not
interested in me ;)

~~~
alectic
'..."c" must come from H2, "a" from H4 and that leaves "b" as either flaw in
H4 or also a H2..."

^^ false dilemma, no?

------
budu3
Given that apps are banned from allowing people to know who visited their
profile pages and facebook purposely doesn't have this functionality, it's
interested that they use an algorithm that makes it possible for users to
guess who has been visiting their profile page.

~~~
bedris
I don't think that it does. The algorithm makes it possible for users to see
who they publicly interact with the most, but this information could be
gleaned by viewing that person's wall postings or photo comments. Therefore,
the algorithm is just showing you people that visit your profile and interact,
which you could figure out pretty easily anyways, not people who visit without
leaving a mark.

~~~
budu3
>> Ahhh and in bonus: you know the "People you may know" section displayed at
the right of your profile. Guess what? This section should be renamed "People
who are not your friends but who attempted to visit your profile recently" ;)

This exert from the post would suggest otherwise, don't you think?

------
jsavimbi
Interesting hypothesis.

